

Ask HN: What is an innovative, exciting medical device company? - rf_guy

I will be looking for a job in a year and I’m looking for some ideas of exciting medical device companies I should eventually apply to. I am interested in companies that are doing really exciting hardware projects and possibly pushing the limits of technology. Some examples that I have in mind right now are: Intuitive Surgical, Alfred Mann Foundation, and Google Life Sciences.
Thanks for the ideas!
======
jtfairbank
ReSchedule Med ([https://reschedulemed.com](https://reschedulemed.com)) is not
devices, but we're tackling the problems caused by the ever increasing cost of
healthcare administration.

I see healthcare growing in two directions- better healthcare (through new
techniques, medicines, and devices) and more available healthcare (through
cheaper administration, new laws, and promoting social responsibility). Growth
in either direction means people are getting better care than they could have
otherwise; personally I'm interested in the second because we have the care
exists, but we don't have the right capabilities to deliver it to everyone who
needs it.

Drop me a line if you're interested, my email's in my profile.

~~~
bliti
May you briefly describe what the product does and what the stack looks like?
Thanks

------
mlwarren
Definitely check out Theranos
([https://www.theranos.com](https://www.theranos.com)). As someone who wants
the kind of data that comes with blood analysis and is semi phobic regarding
needles, I love what they're doing.

~~~
rf_guy
Very interesting technology! I'll definitely keep an eye out for them. Thanks!

